# Hoyt am 32



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

one of hoyts best, shoot great and hold and draw real nice with great speed and really quiet, i like a bow with a longer a2a but i have shot these bows and think hoyt out did themselves on this bow!...:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

shot one last week, loved it. smooth, steady, rock solid wall.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I really like the am 35, I like a little longer ata.


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

The AM 35 is also a great shooting bow. i myself didnt mind the shorter ata because ill be shooting it outta my double bull a lot, but shot the 35 to and it was easy as pie to shoot good. my buddy ended up getting a 35


----------

